# Beginning to workout and Looking for advice



## KMunDy1303 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey all,

I've recently decided that I want to start exercising and getting into shape. I'm not looking to get fitness model ripped or anything; just overall healthier and physically self-confident.

I am male, 32 years old, 5' 11" ish, 205-210 lbs. Most of the noticeable fat is in my lower torso. My eating habits aren't terrible but I know what I should be doing to help myself out. Too much beer and lazy portion control.

Currently I cant honestly do more than 8 push-ups and 2 or 3 pull-ups with good form towards the end. Not sure where I'm at with my lower as I've always had solid legs; played soccer, ran track, lots of backpacking when I was younger.

My problem is mostly not knowing where/how to start as far as routines and whatnot goes. I'm looking more into body weight exercises as I dont have the space for equipment at home and am not wanting to go to a gym starting out. I know if I go to a gym I'll star looking into classes and/or trainers and I'm not sure at the moment if financially that's a god idea for me.

Most everything I've looked into online as far as body weight warm ups and routines looks like its dynamic stretching with s few body weight exercises for the warm up, and then more of the same body weight movement and some more advanced exercise for the main routine. I.e., stretch this group, stretch that group, some push ups, some squats, some light cardio for your warm up; more push ups, more squats, dips, pull-ups for the main routine.

Is that really it for the basics? I have a tendency to over-analyze and look for the negative with most things so I'm not sure if I am in this case or if there is something I am missing. If it is that simple then any recommendations? I like structured and logical (can't think of a better word to use here) processes.

Cardio wont be a problem for me. I live next to a few schools I can run after hours and I have a stationary recumbent bike I recently purchased and haven't used too much.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Grindspine (Oct 25, 2017)

The best way to start is to just start.

Those warm up exercises that you found online are a start.
The next day, do some small weights or resistance exercises at home.
You do not need equipment to go for a short jog the following day.

To see results, you really have to just keep going once you start. Exercise frequently and increase your times, increase repetitions, or increase weight frequently.

At the beginning of July, I was having a rough time even doing 40 minutes of solid cardio on an exercise bike without hitting a wall of just not wanting to do any more with that bike's setting on 4 or 5. By the end of August (doing just 2-3 times a week, some shorter workouts) I was doing pretty well with the resist setting at 8 for 45 minutes without struggling. It may take a few weeks to start seeing improvements, but you will see them.

Good luck and just remember to keep going!


----------



## SamSam (Nov 4, 2017)

Always track your progress, you'll have a greater sense of achievement once weekly goals start accruing and you can really see how far along you've come.

I use the FitNotes app for both cardio and lifting, it's a great simple tool for keeping track of your achievements.


----------



## Semi-pro (Nov 20, 2017)

^ Yes, track your progress. There will be times you might feel like going nowhere. If you have tracked your body weight, measures and the actual weights, then at least some of them (if not all) will prove that you are going somewhere.

There are plenty of example workout programs online. One way to start is Arnold's "Golden six".

Extra 2 cents:
Don't underestimate the power of "maintenance" (don't know the term in english), which can basically be just a 1 hour without getting exhausted, 1-2 times a week. The point is to cleanse the muscles from metabolic waste (again, not sure of the term) through increased blood circulation. But you must take it easy and keep your heartrate down. If your breathing is getting heavy, it's too much and your body will switch onto another gear, which will in turn end up as more metabolic waste in your muscles. Think of it as taking out the trash in order to use that space to store energy.

Neglecting this might stop your progress. It happened to me recently, I could barely finish my workouts (with hands shaking) and I actually had to use lighter weights than what I was used to. But even after 1-2 walks I was back on track again.


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 23, 2017)

I really like the Wim Hof method, MovNat and Pilates. I've been nursing a busted neck for years so conventional exercise just isn't possible for me due to impact and repetitive motion. I've been able to stay fit even when I could barely move for months, just by doing breathing exercises and cold exposure. I just started Pilates a couple of weeks ago and it feels so good. I was actually inventing my own exercises based on biomechanics and breathing but everything I'd been doing was so similar to Pilates that I figured I could just do it instead and knock one more thing off of my invention to do list.


----------



## neotronic (Nov 24, 2017)

How about Convict Conditioning? It's all body weight exercises and shows progression for each exercise from beginner variant to an advanced.


----------



## Marked Man (Feb 1, 2018)

neotronic said:


> How about Convict Conditioning? It's all body weight exercises and shows progression for each exercise from beginner variant to an advanced.



Yeah, but you have to be in prison to do that.


----------



## Marked Man (Feb 1, 2018)

8 pushups?  For a grown man, I'd set a goal of no less than 40 without resting. I could do 125+ without rest in college, although it has lagged well behind that in adulthood. 

I'm more into fitness now that EVER. Here are some key points.

Always go through a routine of thorough, real stretching before you work out, and minor ways after and even the next day.
Concentrate on exercises that use your own weight against you starting out (can be machine assisted), such as forward/reverse pullups, pushups, dips. 

Goal should to at least bench press own body weight a few times.
Incline leg press at least 3X your own body weight several times. 

Keep a pair of dumbbells handy at your house and sometimes do random sets just to keep you on your toes. Millions of exercises are possible with a pair of dumbbells. 

Vary your workout often---"muscle confusion" forces your body to adapt to new challenges, which = WIN! Don't want to be the guy that can do about 4 exercises well, but is weak at anything outside his comfort zone. 

Cardio is very important, although stationary methods bore me to TEARS! Get a mountain bike! Will be the hardest workout ever if you do it right!


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 2, 2018)

End of last year, I went back into the gym after a long absence and started doing a 5x5 weights prgoramme to get things moving. whilst its not the best program long term due ot the small number of exercises its got me working out.

Basicly you do 5 sets of 5 reps of certain barbell exercises, so Squat Bench, Deadlift, Overhead Press and Bent Over Row. This is split into 2 work outs, Work out A is squat, bench and row. With workout B being Squat, Overhead press and Deadlift. 3 times a week. Main fault for me is the amount of squats your doing which isnt an issue when the weight is light but once you the weight goes up it takes it out of you so whlst I still squat on everysession my deadlift sessions my squat is a warm up as oppossed to a heavy set.

I use an App which helps me log my work out as well as telling me what my warm up weights are and also times my rest periods.

I am no Powerlifter not particluary strong but I am happy with my progression from weakling to minor weakling.

Mid Nov 17 was my start and y number sare below with what I can now lift, squat is now 3x3 and none of these are 1 rep max lifts.
Squat 42.5KG-90kg
OH Press - 20kg - 40kg
Bench - 40kg - 62.5kg
Row - 40kg - 65kg
Deadlift 80kg - 150KG

My OH Press I have lowered the weight as my form went out of the window same with the Row.

Just go train and enjoy.


----------



## neotronic (Feb 2, 2018)

Marked Man said:


> Yeah, but you have to be in prison to do that.


I'm not sure what you mean. You can do bodyweight exercises anywhere, which is what OP asked for. Yes, the book is prison themed, but I consider it just a stupid marketing gimmick.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 31, 2018)

Chiba666 said:


> End of last year, I went back into the gym after a long absence and started doing a 5x5 weights prgoramme to get things moving. whilst its not the best program long term due ot the small number of exercises its got me working out.
> 
> Basicly you do 5 sets of 5 reps of certain barbell exercises, so Squat Bench, Deadlift, Overhead Press and Bent Over Row. This is split into 2 work outs, Work out A is squat, bench and row. With workout B being Squat, Overhead press and Deadlift. 3 times a week. Main fault for me is the amount of squats your doing which isnt an issue when the weight is light but once you the weight goes up it takes it out of you so whlst I still squat on everysession my deadlift sessions my squat is a warm up as oppossed to a heavy set.
> 
> ...


im re-re-re-starting my workouts and will be doing the StrongLifts 5x5, with the added dips and pull-ups. It makes for a more balanced work-out. 

I’m not the biggest fan of 5x5 (at least as put out by StrongLifts), but it is a good (re)starting program. If squats every other day is too much, I’d still stick with 5x5, but either unload or Micro-load. My gym has 2-1/2 lbs plates and I bought a set of 1-1/4 and 3/4 lbs plates. The plan is to increment the OH press by 2-1/2 lbs instead of 5 lbs. a slower start, but I’ll be able to go longer before missing sets/reps. I also have 5 lbs training plates (the size of a 45 lbs plate, but only 5 lbs), so I’ll also switch to Clean & Press once I’m comfortable doing 55 lbs as my OH press warm-up. 

Oh, don’t forget squats are a good way to tighten-up the low end!!!


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 1, 2018)

After a while I moved it to 3x3 when I wanted to push the weight, then back to 3x5. 3x3 at 90% and 3x5 at 80%, will also start doing 5x5 at say 60% see what that does to my weight


----------



## ElRay (Sep 1, 2018)

I somewhat funded the warm-ups. I always did “just the bar” and then at least three warm-ups, with the last being at about 80-90% of the 5x5, but only as a 1x2. Typically, I’d do 1x5, 1x3-4 and 1x2-3 at 30%, 60% & 90% if that day’s max. If I had to jump more than a 25lbs plate on each side, I’d add a warm-up set.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 2, 2018)

Going to agree with most of what I’ve seen in the thread so far and chime in with “eat better”.

Working out won’t give you visible results if you don’t eat better. 

You will start to feel better and your overall health will improve no matter what. But if you want your time and effort to show even a bit, you will need to begin counting calories. 

For a guy just sticking to 2-2.5k calories a day is a good start.


----------



## Drew (Sep 21, 2018)

Calories out > calories in, if you want to lose weight. Eating better and keeping calories in is certainly a lot easier to do than maximizing calories out, but I'm down maybe 17lbs since the day I was cleared to get back out on my road bike again in late spring (shoulder surgery in january), and burning 4-7,000 calories at a time will certainly get you there, provided you have 6-8 hours to ride.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 28, 2018)

I would start with doing a circuit at home that consists of aerobic exercise and strength exercises. Something like:

-60% of your max push ups
-60% of your max pull ups
-2 minutes of aerobic conditioning (mountain climbers, jumping jacks, skipping rope etc)
-Rest and repeat

I suggest the circuit because your max for bodyweight exercises are currently low so I don't think one exercise at a time with rest periods are useful for training. This will help keep your heart working and help with conditioning which is vital for recovery and calisthenics. It'll give your muscles a bit of time to relax between push ups and pull ups and as your total number of reps increases you can expand as your base improves. It'll also save you time. I also suggest doing it early in the morning before you eat breakfast.
The best way to currently increase your max reps is to do more of the exercise, so a simple circuit will let you get in more reps without excess muscle fatigue. In basic training, we trained similar and it helped me double my pushups over time. Maybe it'll help you too.

I also want to emphasize skipping rope. It's convenient, cheap, and burns a lot of calories quickly.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Oct 29, 2018)

I bet you can find a copy of the original P90X for a really good deal. That will teach you all the stretch, body weight, and cardio exercises; as well as providing a dietary plan based on current weight and which workouts you plan to do for the next 3 months.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 29, 2018)

You’re average guy height and weight, so most importantly is start watching what you eat. Meaning count you calories. As you get more fit and stronger you can move towards counting all of your macros. 

But to start you have 2000 calories a day so make them count. That means rice, vegetables, chicken and fish should make up a good part of your diet. 

To start working out just start moving. You are a complete beginner so don’t worry about it. Walk your dog/neighbors dog around the neighborhood a few times to get warmed up. 

Then start with some body weight exercises like squats, lunges, leg raises, push ups, etc. if you can stick to 20 minutes a day to start out you will start noticing your cardio start to improve pretty quickly (about beginning of week 2). 

Do that for a month to build up good habits of actually doing the work then go to a gym and look for classes. 

But the most important part of “looking good for the girls” is what you eat. If you can 100% no-complaining it in terms of variety you could eat plain chicken/fish/rice/veggies/potatos(baked only) forever.

I however recommend investing in a spice rack. A big one.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 31, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I bet you can find a copy of the original P90X for a really good deal. That will teach you all the stretch, body weight, and cardio exercises; as well as providing a dietary plan based on current weight and which workouts you plan to do for the next 3 months.


I hated P90X. It seamed like I sweated like hell, but got nothing out of it. It could be that I was in good shape at the time and all the body-weight stuff was just busy-work


----------



## Drew (Nov 16, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> I however recommend investing in a spice rack. A big one.


Good advice anyway.


----------



## Ilia Tilev (Jul 23, 2019)

I think the first thing is to do the exercises the proper way.. Many people claim to make 50 pushups and then when i see them they can't make even one.. Pullups are even worse..Just look at crossfit crap.. Do the exercise properly and you won't have injuries.. Watch some calistenics videos..The most important thing is the food.. Cut the sugar out of your diet.Eat tons of vegetables..


----------

